# Hi all



## Spider_Monkey (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm from New Zealand and new to breeding mice for hobby. I will try and upload pics of what I have. Prob nothing special and to fancy in the eyes of most of you but cute none the less!! lol.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Spider_monkey.
I am also new to the forum, having joined about a week ago.
You'll find everyone round here very friendly and helpful.
Welcome......pleased to meet you


----------



## Spider_Monkey (Oct 23, 2009)

tratallen - Hi

Where are you from? It is quite hard it seems to get hold of fancy mice in New Zealand. My "seal points??" (both mum and dad) have just had there first litter and out of 10 babys the only girl I got is pied/broken! They are 7 days old now - will try and get some picks uploaded tomorrow.

What are mice do you have? Are you breeding?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I am in Leicestershire, England.
I don't have any mice right now. I am an ex breeder and just "dipping my toes" as it were, back in the water. 
I was, like you, finding it difficult to locate fancy mouse breeders in my local area to start me off, but I met a guy who told me to join this forum and speak to certain people. I did, and as a result have met lots of nice people and have some mice coming my way in a few weeks.
Maybe someone else on here is in New Zealand and can help you, but as I'm so new I cannot advise. I know someone will post you soon and help you out though.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

